# Craftsman snowblower sparkplug



## hazzardus (Feb 12, 2009)

I just got a Craftsman snowblower model 536.884580 and there wasn't a sparkplug in it when I got it. Anybody know what the correct spark plug for this is? It has a 3HP two cycle motor. I've been trying to find a manual for it and have had no luck. Anybody have a user manual?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

If you look on the engine itself,there should be a little metal tag or decal that states the actual manufacturer and model number on it.Probably a Tecumseh motor.Once you find the number,this link will tell you the spark plug.Hope this helps.
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehquickfacts.pdf


----------



## JimB6267 (May 1, 2009)

Try entering your model number on the Sears parts direct page at the Sears website and see what comes up.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Engine shows to use a Champion CJ8Y or equivalent.


----------



## hazzardus (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks everybody


----------

